# Origen de «video» (como llana)



## Valtiel

Bien, hoy tengo otra pregunta difícil, quizá de las más difíciles que he planteado en estos foros. Dudo seriamente que alguien sepa responderla, pero voy a intentarlo. Me solucionaría bastante saberlo con certeza.

En la mayor parte de Hispanoamérica se dice y se escribe _video_. En el resto y en España, _vídeo_. Es un término que proviene del inglés, en el que también se pronuncia como esdrújula, que a su vez tiene su origen en el latín, como no podía ser de otra manera, lengua en la que también, al parecer, _vidĕo_ se pronunciaba con el acento en la _i_. No sé latín, pero sé suficiente inglés y mucho español como para saber que, siguiendo la lógica, es mejor _vídeo_ que _video_. Sin embargo, la ASALE sostiene que ambas formas son válidas (supongo que por uso masivo, como ocurre con el seseo, por ejemplo), por lo que a mí me surge la pregunta: *¿de dónde surgió la forma llana?* ¿Es decir, *en qué se basaron para cambiar el acento*?

Y luego dicen algunos que la forma extraña es la esdrújula...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

No se la respuesta a tu pregunta, pero si que he observado que mucha gente NO pronuncia la 'e' como tal, ,transformandola en un sonido cercano a la 'i' en palabras como _vidioclub_, _vidioconferencia_, e incluso el propio _vidio_. ( de este modo la palabra se convierte en bisílaba y no necesita tilde).

saludos


----------



## Valtiel

Mucha gente, sí, especialmente también por aquellas regiones, y no he preguntado ni mencionado si tal fenómeno es correcto o siquiera recomendable... Pero seguiría diciéndose [bídio], no [bidío], y eso no responde a mi pregunta.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Video* sigue la acentuación de _museo_, _corifeo_, etc. *Vídeo* refleja la acentuación latina de la 1ª persona del singular del presente de indicativo de uidere, 'ver', como ya nos dijo *Valtiel*. Las dos acentuaciones tienen su motivo.
_Vídio_ es un claro vulgarismo o forma del habla relajada de ciertas zonas.


----------



## flljob

La forma llana seguramente surgió de que se tiende a pronunciar así todas las palabras que terminan en -eo: revoloteo, veo, paseo. Si la palabra latina la escribían sin tilde en la i, lo lógico era pronunciar vi-de-o.


----------



## Valtiel

Muchas gracias a todos, me estáis ayudando mucho, de verdad. A ver si conseguimos entre todos averiguar el verdadero porqué de esa variante, o al menos comprenderla lo suficiente...

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

XiaoRoel said:


> *Video* sigue la acentuación de _museo_, _corifeo_, etc. *Vídeo* refleja la acentuación latina de la 1ª persona del singular del presente de indicativo de uidere, 'ver', como ya nos dijo *Valtiel*. Las dos acentuaciones tienen su motivo.
> _Vídio_ es un claro vulgarismo o forma del habla relajada de ciertas zonas.


De acuerdo, _vídeo_ "refleja la acentuación latina de la 1ª persona del singular del presente de indicativo de uidere", pero _video_/_vídeo_ es un sustantivo en castellano. ¿Existe algún sustantivo en latín derivado de _uidere_ cuya acentuación podamos tomar como modelo y, si no lo hay, como sería si quisiéramos crearlo como neologismo?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Los derivados de _uideo_ todos toman como base la forma sigmática de perfecto y de supino, *uis*- (como en el español *visión* < _uisionem_). Lo más aprovechable sería uis*o*rium 'espectáculo' (acento en la /o/), que daría un _visorio_ (o _visero_). También _visionador_ (derivado por medios propios del español de _visión_).
En resumen, el que le dió el nombre usó un latinismo derivado de una forma que no es la normal como base para las lenguas románicas. Ha cuajado y las dos pronunciaciones tienen su porqué, la una representa la pronunciación original latina, la otra es analógica de las palabras que acaban en -eo. Se entienden ambas, pero una debe llevar tílde (la latinizante), la otra (la analógica) no.


----------



## campem

Surgió por generalización siguiendo la idiosincrasia del idioma, dominado por 'eo' como hiato. Por aquel entonces importaba más marcar la diferencia con el inglés. De todas maneras tengo serias dudas de que 'vídeo' pueda ser esdrújula en español ya que si fonéticamente en latín no lo es ¿por qué lo iba a ser en español? No se necesitan más de dos golpes de voz para pronunciarlo.


----------



## Aviador

Gracias Xiao.
Lo que yo sospecho es que el catellano _vídeo_ no se crea a partir del latín directamente, sino que es la versión castellana del inglés "video" del que copia la acentuación. Es muy improbable que el creador del neologismo inglés "video" haya siquiera considerado la posibilidad de la acentuación llana (sobre la /i/ representada por la e), ya que no existen, que yo sepa, palabras en esa lengua con tal acentuación. Es decir, lo natural en inglés es pronunciar /'vid.i.o/.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Estimado *Aviador*:
Que es un latinismo pasado como anglicismo es cosa conocida y tendrás razón: en inglés lo normal es poner la intensidad en la primera /i/ (aunque pudiera darse el caso que el nombrador de artilugio conociese la acentuación original del latín, ¡cosas más raras se ven!).
_
P.S._: El corrector automático me subraya *nombrador* como palabra no bien escrita. Está claro que lo correctores automáticos leen poco. _Cf._ de Jaime Dávalos la hermosísima y telúrica _Vidala del nombrador_.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Valtiel said:


> sé suficiente inglés y mucho español como para saber que, siguiendo la lógica, es mejor _vídeo_ que _video_.


No creo que la acentuación en el idioma de origen de un extranjerismo se pueda tomar como criterio en defensa o en contra de cómo se la debe pronunciar en español. Por poner un par de ejemplos: decimos Intern*e*t, no *I*nternet; tampoco pronunciamos a*par*theid, como sí se hace en inglés, sino apar*the*id. Si nos pusiéramos a buscar ejemplos creo que podríamos armar una lista más extensa. Con vídeo/video, en España se impuso cambiarle la ortografía para poder conservar la pronunciación inglesa, cosa que me parece muy bien. En mi país y en otros no se le cambió la ortografía, por lo tanto cambiamos su acentuación, cosa que no me parece peor ni mejor.
Saludos


----------



## miguel89

La acentuación americana tal vez surgió del acortamiento de alguna palabra compuesta como videocasette, videoclub, etc. Lo mismo que sucedió con cine y con taxi.

Añado que los primeros registros del CREA son de la década de los 70. Aparece en gran parte en compuestos, y la acentuación mayoritaria es llana (por lo menos la gráfica, por supuesto).


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Las primeras videocaseteras, cuando todavía no estaba dirimida la lucha entre el formato Betamax y el VHS, llegaron a estas costas recién a principios de los años ochenta. Decimos que a Uruguay todo llega... con diez años de atraso.


----------



## Istriano

En italiano (vìdeo) y en portugués (vídeo) se usa como en España (vídeo).
Es interesante: la voz _Montevideo _no tiene nada que ver con _vídeo/video_.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Sí, esa nada tiene que ver. Es "expósita", de padre y madre desconocidos. Habría que resucitar a los viejos navegantes para conocer su origen a ciencia cierta.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Montevideo, en origen también es un latinismo montem video. Se le dió nombre en época del humanismo latinizante de los siglos de oro del español.


----------



## Colchonero

XiaoRoel said:


> Montevideo, en origen también es un latinismo montem video. Se le dió nombre en época del humanismo latinizante de los siglos de oro del español.



Yo había leído que el origen de Montevideo era otro, una simple descripción cartográfica. Adolfo o Duvija lo sabrán mejor.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Lo que enseñaban en las escuelas es la teoría "Xiao", estimado. Un punto de referencia (monte que llamamos cerro) que tomaban los marinos de antaño para guiarse. Qué valentía, navegar así.


----------



## Colchonero

Yo había leído que era una descripción cartográfica. Los primeros navegantes que levantaban mapas de la costa iban numerando los montes que veían. Montevideo era tan sólo el_ Monte VI de este a oeste. _Bien es cierto que se apuntaba como una teoría entre otras.


----------



## duvija

Colchonero said:


> Yo había leído que era una descripción cartográfica. Los primeros navegantes que levantaban mapas de la costa iban numerando los montes que veían. Montevideo era tan sólo el_ Monte VI de este a oeste. _Bien es cierto que se apuntaba como una teoría entre otras.



Exacto. Todavía no se pusieron de acuerdo de si es montem video o 'monte sexto de este a oeste'. Y encima es "La muy fiel y reconquistadora ciudad de San Felipe y Santiago de Montevideo". Tomá pa'bos

(Lo de monte VI es dudoso, porque ¿desde dónde estaban contando?


----------



## Vampiro

Valtiel said:


> Bien, hoy tengo otra pregunta difícil, quizá de las más difíciles que he planteado en estos foros. Dudo seriamente que alguien sepa responderla, pero voy a intentarlo. Me solucionaría bastante saberlo con certeza.
> 
> En la mayor parte de Hispanoamérica se dice y se escribe _video_. En el resto y en España, _vídeo_. Es un término que proviene del inglés, en el que también se pronuncia como esdrújula, que a su vez tiene su origen en el latín, como no podía ser de otra manera, lengua en la que también, al parecer, _vidĕo_ se pronunciaba con el acento en la _i_. No sé latín, pero sé suficiente inglés y mucho español como para saber que, siguiendo la lógica, es mejor _vídeo_ que _video_. Sin embargo, la ASALE sostiene que ambas formas son válidas (supongo que por uso masivo, como ocurre con el seseo, por ejemplo), por lo que a mí me surge la pregunta: *¿de dónde surgió la forma llana?* ¿Es decir, *en qué se basaron para cambiar el acento*?
> 
> Y luego dicen algunos que la forma extraña es la esdrújula...
> 
> Saludos cordiales.


Es que la forma extraña ES la esdrújula.
_


----------



## Valtiel

Muy interesante. Cada vez tengo más datos. Supongo que nunca llegaremos a decidir (ni siquiera lo hará la ASALE) cuál es la forma más recomendable, ya que hay cierta cantidad de términos que tienen dos acentuaciones o que pueden usarse como ambos géneros; supongo que cada uno eligió lo que le pareció mejor. Lo que seguimos sin saber exactamente es por qué de una palabra que parece ser que la mayoría de idiomas trata como esdrújula sale una forma llana. Tiene que haber alguna razón...

Muchas gracias a todos. Hasta ahora está yendo mucho mejor de lo que esperaba. Saludos.


----------



## Birke

Hace dos meses estuvimos dándole vueltas a lo mismo en este hilo  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1589148&goto=newpost

Me extraña que a nuestros diligentes moderadores se les haya pasado por alto unirlos.



> …Lo que seguimos sin saber exactamente es por qué de una palabra que parece ser que la mayoría de idiomas trata como esdrújula sale una forma llana. Tiene que haber alguna razón...



Yo creo, ya lo dije en el hilo al que remito, que la razón es la querencia del español por las palabras llanas que hace que uno tienda a leer como llana cualquier palabra nueva a poco que ésta se deje (que no la hayas oído pronunciar nunca antes y que no haya tilde marcando lo contrario). 


Conozco a una persona que pronunciaba siempre "markéting", llana, y sólo con eso ya era evidente que no había tenido en su vida el más mínimo roce con la lengua inglesa. Otro ejemplo: abrieron en esta ciudad una discoteca a cien metros de la Facultad de Letras y, seguramente por eso, tuvieron la idea de bautizarla _Rosa Rosae_. Ni que decir tiene que los jóvenes clientes quedaban para verse en la "Rosa Rosáe", para desesperación de mi profesora de latín, que insistía en que había de pronunciarse _rósa rósae_. 

El ejemplo más claro me sigue pareciendo el de la crema nivea y el adjetivo níveo, parejita gemela de video y vídeo como dije en el otro hilo.


----------



## Valtiel

No los han unido simplemente porque no se pregunta lo mismo.

Lo que comentas es interesante. Esto de la acentuación, e incluso los géneros, está bastante bien definido en palabras propias del español (aunque no del todo, pues hay muchos vocablos con dos acentuaciones o ambos géneros, como ya sabemos; también hay casos en los que se malinterpreta totalmente, como _libido_, que es llana, y no esdrújula), pero se complica bastante con palabras extranjeras intraducibles que han de adaptarse. ¿Es mejor mantener la acentuación etimológica o bien cambiarla siguiendo unas aparentemente inexistentes normas al respecto? Suele ir a base de antojos, por lo que parece... Algo que no veo nada recomendable. El caso de _vídeo_ podría ser como el de _márketing_ (vocablo que, por cierto, no es una adaptación completa, por lo que no es válida; pero estamos especulando): si varios cientos de miles de personas, o incluso millones, empiezan a pronunciar _markéting_, ¿acabaríamos aceptando esa acentuación solo y simplemente por eso? Yo tengo muy clara mi opinión al respecto. Un error no deja de serlo por el mero hecho de que muchas personas estén convencidas de que es correcto.

Saludos.


----------



## solysombra

Birke said:


> Yo creo, ya lo dije en el hilo al que remito, que la razón es la querencia del español por las palabras llanas que hace que uno tienda a leer como llana cualquier palabra nueva a poco que ésta se deje (que no la hayas oído pronunciar nunca antes y que no haya tilde marcando lo contrario).
> 
> 
> Abrieron en esta ciudad una discoteca a cien metros de la Facultad de Letras y, seguramente por eso, tuvieron la idea de bautizarla _Rosa Rosae_. Ni que decir tiene que los jóvenes clientes quedaban para verse en la "Rosa Rosáe", para desesperación de mi profesora de latín, que insistía en que había de pronunciarse _rósa rósae_.
> 
> El ejemplo más claro me sigue pareciendo el de la crema nivea y el adjetivo níveo, parejita gemela de video y vídeo como dije en el otro hilo.



Yo no lo llamaría "querencia del español por las palabras llanas". Se trata de leer cualquier palabra, sea en español o en cualquier otro idioma, siguiendo las reglas de acentuación del español. No es que uno tienda a leer como llana una palabra nueva. Uno la lee siguiendo las reglas de acentuación. Y se supone que es una ventaja del idioma. Para leer correctamente una palabra en inglés que se desconoce, más vale escucharla o preguntarle a alguien cómo se pronuncia. En español leemos una palabra desconocida exactamente como se la pronuncia, gracias a las reglas de acentuación... Hasta que aparece una palabra en otro idioma. Rosa rosáe se lee así porque quizás a la gente no se le ocurre pensar que es en latín. De saberlo, lo leería correctamente.  El problema es que acentuarla... rósae... tampoco queda muy bien que digamos, menos para el que sabe latín, o por lo menos el latín no le es totalmente ajeno.

Con respecto al vid*e*o, creo que en Sudamérica la palabra Montevid*e*o resulta muy familiar, y cuando aparece la palabra video, nada más natural que leerla así: vid*e*o. 


*¿de dónde surgió la forma llana?* ¿*En qué se basaron para cambiar el acento*?
Para mí nunca surgió la forma llana, no cambiaron el acento, siempre fue vid*e*o. Conocí la palabra v*í*deo muy tarde, cuando me volví internacional... Y me pareció de lo más extraña.

(A mí personalmente me gusta más vid*e*o. Me suena más a español, y evita que los quisquillosos te corrijan cada vez que te sale v*í*d*i*o en vez de v*í*d*e*o.


----------



## duvija

solysombra said:


> Yo no lo llamaría "querencia del español por las palabras llanas".



Yo creo que sí, que hay tendencia a las llanas. Se llama 'estrategia fonológica del idioma'. La mayoría de nuestras palabras son llanas. Pero... tenemos alguna cosa rara con palabras terminadas en i/u. Tendemos a que sean agudas. 
Al río Mississippi lo llamamos [misisipí], vaya a saber por qué, ya que en inglés es palabra llana. La única explicación que le encuentro es que termina en _ y no tenemos mucha experiencia en eso. Pensé que era en mi zona, por influencia del guaraní, pero no, la hacen aguda en países que ni remotamente están conectados a zonas de habla guaraní.

Sí, los idiomas tienen estrategias, que también sufren cambios. Se pueden analizar 'a posteriori', pero no sabemos qué va a ser en el futuro._


----------



## Colchonero

No sé si han caído en la cuenta de que el vídeo ya ha desaparecido. Y, por cierto, los latinoamericanos que conozco dicen *dividí, *no DVD (de-uve-de) como decimos en España. Cambia la tecnología pero no las diferencias, al parecer.


----------



## Blechi

Aviador said:


> Gracias Xiao.
> Lo que yo sospecho es que el catellano _vídeo_ no se crea a partir del latín directamente, sino que es la versión castellana del inglés "video" del que copia la acentuación. Es muy improbable que el creador del neologismo inglés "video" haya siquiera considerado la posibilidad de la acentuación llana (sobre la /i/ representada por la e), ya que no existen, que yo sepa, palabras en esa lengua con tal acentuación. Es decir, lo natural en inglés es pronunciar /'vid.i.o/.



Yo no estoy de acuerdo, no plenamente, con esta tuya afirmación. Porque pasé una parte de la escuela en Italia y allì el latín tenìa acento diferente del que se usa en otros lugares. Entonces la conjugación de videre es _video vides vidi visum videre_. Allí enseñaban con acento así:  *vi*deo vides vidi visum *vi*dere. Así qu tu idea no está o podría no estar en lo cierto.


----------



## Birke

duvija said:


> Yo creo que sí, que hay tendencia a las llanas. Se llama 'estrategia fonológica del idioma'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias, Duvija por dar el nombre serio para lo que yo sólo había podido nombrar "querencia".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al río Mississippi lo llamamos [misisipí], vaya a saber por qué, ya que en inglés es palabra llana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Acuérdate de que por allá anduvieron los franceses, que luego dejaron San Luis en manos de los españoles, y es fácil imaginarse que, mientras hacían traspaso de llaves, les preguntaron "Messieurs, ¿y al río cómo le dicen?", a lo que los franceses, con su proverbial querencia por las agudas estrategia fonológica  contestaron a buen seguro: _Misisipí._
> 
> 
> Cuando yo era pequeña, mis abuelos hablaban —a puerta bien cerrada— de "mitín" y "Lenín" con la pronunciación aguda que habían aprendido en la época de la República. Como en plena dictadura esas palabras estaban tan proscritas como lo que nombraban, al cabo de cuarenta años de abuelos callados, esa acentuación se perdió; y la gente más joven en la transición aprendió —como de nuevas— esas mismas palabras como llanas. No sé si fue que esta vez nos llegaron por vía inglesa, si fue por escrito y venían sin tilde, o si fue la estrategia fonológica de nuestro idioma y su preferencia por las llanas. O todo a la vez.
> 
> En todo caso, me parece que son muchos los ejemplos: a falta de un modelo, como dije antes, se tiende a pronunciar la palabra desconocida como llana. Y si los primeros que se encontraron la palabra "video" en América no le vieron tilde y no habían tenido que recitar las conjugaciones latinas en el instituto………… pues dijeron "llana es". Normal.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> Al río Mississippi lo llamamos [misisipí], vaya a saber por qué, ya que en inglés es palabra llana. La única explicación que le encuentro es que termina en _ y no tenemos mucha experiencia en eso. Pensé que era en mi zona, por influencia del guaraní, pero no, la hacen aguda en países que ni remotamente están conectados a zonas de habla guaraní.
> _


_
El guaraní no tiene nada que ver, Duvi.
Es que en ambas márgenes del río color de león tienen una marcada tendencia a hacer agudas muchas palabras que no lo son.
En otros países nunca la he escuchado como aguda, pero si vos lo decís...
Quizá sea en aquellos en los que se vosea de manera similar a Argentina y Uruguay.
__


----------



## Aviador

Valtiel said:


> […] Lo que seguimos sin saber exactamente es por qué de una palabra que parece ser que la mayoría de idiomas trata como esdrújula sale una forma llana. Tiene que haber alguna razón... […]


Para mí, la explicación es sencilla: las lenguas en que la acentuación es esdrújula la tomaron directamente del inglés que es el idioma en que se creó y se desarrolló primero la tecnología electrónica de la imagen en movimiento. Como dije en mi intervención anterior, la acentuación esdrújula es la única que me parece natural para un término como este en inglés y, por lo tanto, no podría haberse creado de otra forma en ese idioma, a pesar del latín o de acuerdo con él.


duvija said:


> […] En todo caso, me parece que son muchos los ejemplos: a falta de un modelo, como dije antes, se tiende a pronunciar la palabra desconocida como llana. Y si los primeros que se encontraron la palabra "video" en América no le vieron tilde y no habían tenido que recitar las conjugaciones latinas en el instituto………… pues dijeron "llana es". Normal.


Quizá la teoría más plausible sobre el fenómeno que nos han regalado nuestros colegas en este hilo.


----------



## duvija

Aviador said:


> Quizá la teoría más plausible sobre el fenómeno que nos han regalado nuestros colegas en este hilo.



Aviso que el crédito es para Birke, porque no apareció el nombre de él en la parte que contestaste.


----------



## duvija

Vampiro said:


> El guaraní no tiene nada que ver, Duvi.
> Es que en ambas márgenes del río color de león tienen una marcada tendencia a hacer agudas muchas palabras que no lo son.
> En otros países nunca la he escuchado como aguda, pero si vos lo decís...
> Quizá sea en aquellos en los que se vosea de manera similar a Argentina y Uruguay.
> _



Vos sabés que lo pregunté hace un tiempo, o en este foro, o en otro de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme. Y todos, inclusive los españoles, me dijeron que se decía misisip*í*. 
¿Cómo lo llaman en Chile?


----------



## Aviador

duvija said:


> Vos sabés que lo pregunté hace un tiempo, o en este foro, o en otro de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme. Y todos, inclusive los españoles, me dijeron que se decía misisip*í*.
> ¿Cómo lo llaman en Chile?


Pues, no soy Vampiro, pero quizá te sirva . En Chile, hasta donde yo sé, se dice /misi'sipi/, llana, que es como yo lo digo.


----------



## solysombra

Ya sé que estoy en franca minoría (por no decir sola), pero por fin se me acaba de ocurrir un ejemplo para defender mi teoría. La palabra internet. En inglés se pronuncia *I*nternet. Pero como sabemos, en inglés no hay tilde. ¿Por qué la palabra no pasó al español como int*E*rnet, si tanto le gustan las palabras llanas? Porque según las reglas de acentuación del español, la palabra internet, sin tilde, se lee internEt (que es palabra aguda).

[Mi teoría dice que* leemos cualquier palabra en cualquier idioma que se escriba con los mismos signos que el español, según las reglas de acentuación del español*. Por escribirse el inglés con los mismos símbolos con los que se escribe el español, lo leemos tranquilamente como si fuera español, con las reglas de pronunciación del español (a diferencia del ruso, por ejemplo, que no podemos ni leerlo), sin pensar que quizás tendríamos que leerlo de otro modo. Como el dentífrico Colgate, que todos lo llaman COLGATE, y no COLGUEIT. (Sobre "colgate" hay un chiste que me hace reír mucho)].


----------



## swift

El gran defecto que les encuentro a varias de las hipótesis aquí vertidas es que no explican todos los casos. Y si se observan de cerca varios ejemplos y contraejemplos, habría que partir de un estudio individual, caso por caso, ya que no parece haber un comportamiento ni una preferencia regulizadora. Es el problema de las afirmaciones demasiado categóricas.

Palabras importadas como _pedigree _(pronunciada con acento esdrújulo en inglés pero oxítona en castellano), _Internet_ (ya comentada: esdrújula en inglés, oxítona en castellano), _Tennessee  _(pronunciada con dos acentos en inglés, uno primario en [te] y otro secundario en [si:], pero esdrújula en ciertas regiones del español y aguda en otras...), tienen todas pronunciaciones muy variadas que no parecen obedecer a una preferencia específica del idioma, salvo en ciertos casos por la aproximación con la pronunciación más difundida en la lengua de origen (_video_ pronunciada esdrújula en algunas regiones). No creo que exista una explicación tajante en cuanto a esto. ¿Eufonía?


----------



## Aviador

solysombra said:


> Ya sé que estoy en franca minoría (por no decir sola), pero por fin se me acaba de ocurrir un ejemplo para defender mi teoría. La palabra internet. En inglés se pronuncia *I*nternet. Pero como sabemos, en inglés no hay tilde. ¿Por qué la palabra no pasó al español como int*E*rnet, si tanto le gustan las palabras llanas? Porque según las reglas de acentuación del español, la palabra internet, sin tilde, se lee internEt (que es palabra aguda).
> 
> [Mi teoría dice que* leemos cualquier palabra en cualquier idioma que se escriba con los mismos signos que el español, según las reglas de acentuación del español*. Por escribirse el inglés con los mismos símbolos con los que se escribe el español, lo leemos tranquilamente como si fuera español, con las reglas de pronunciación del español (a diferencia del ruso, por ejemplo, que no podemos ni leerlo), sin pensar que quizás tendríamos que leerlo de otro modo. Como el dentífrico Colgate, que todos lo llaman COLGATE, y no COLGUEIT. (Sobre "colgate" tengo un chiste que me hace reír mucho)].


Tu teoría me parece razonable.
Por otra parte, debo informarte que en Chile sí se dice /'kolgeit/, no /kol'gate/. Conozco el chiste, pero, de acuerdo a lo que te explico, en Chile no funciona: ...si no hay, colgueit .
Normalmente en Chile se procura pronunciar las voces extranjeras (incluso los nombres comerciales) lo más cercano a la pronunciación etimológica, según lo permita nuestro conocimiento del idioma en cuestión.
Hace algunos días vi en la televisión local un comercial de una conocida empresa de cosméticos de venta directa en que aparecen señoras de varios países de Hispanoamérica alabando las ventajas del negocio. La única que pronuncia /'eivon/ es la que tiene acento chileno.


----------



## swift

Pues adivinen qué... Otra vez la hipótesis tiene un contraejemplo que la pone en entredicho: [avón] es la pronunciación corriente en Costa Rica, y a los costarricenses no les hace falta la tilde en la 'o' para pronunciarla como aguda... _Datsun_ es grave, pero _Nissan_ aguda, igual que _Subaru_...


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> Vos sabés que lo pregunté hace un tiempo, o en este foro, o en otro de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme. Y todos, inclusive los españoles, me dijeron que se decía misisip*í*.
> ¿Cómo lo llaman en Chile?


Misi*sí*pi, ofcors.
Y así lo escucho siempre en televisión (y la mayoría de las traducciones no se hacen en Chile, que yo sepa).
Coincido con Aviador, ya se ha mencionado en otros hilos, en Chile tratamos de acercarnos a la palabra original, sobre todo en lo que a marcas comerciales se refiere.  Nos suena muy cómico eso de "col*ga*te", o "a*vón*" y demás.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

duvija said:


> Vos sabés que lo pregunté hace un tiempo, o en este foro, o en otro de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme. Y todos, inclusive los españoles, me dijeron que se decía misisip*í*.
> ¿Cómo lo llaman en Chile?


¿No sería Tennessee? porque en España juraría que hay unanimidad con respecto a Misi*sí*pi.


----------



## Valtiel

Realmente interesante, todo lo que comentáis. Muchas gracias a todos y todas, de verdad.

Estoy llegando a la conclusión de que al adaptar términos o vocablos extranjeros cada colectivo o región lo hace de la manera que cree conveniente o la que le parece en una primera impresión. De ahí que el mismo vocablo adaptado tenga varias formas de acentuación o género con el mismo significado. Sin embargo, hay casos en los que el propio término —o su contexto habitual— nos hacen decidir con más seguridad cuál debe ser la única forma usada (laser [léiser] > láser); otros, en cambio, pueden verse modificados por diversas razones (en muchos casos de adapta con la forma «mal pronunciada», como _sidecar_, _iceberg_, etc., en otros, en cambio, los peores para mi gusto, se hace caso omiso a todo y se adapta como nos sale de... lo que estáis pensando: _váter_, palabra abominable como ella sola). Con _video_, del inglés y a su vez del latín, ambas esdrújula, creo que ocurrió lo que alguien ha comentado y que yo también sospechaba: leyeron _video_ del inglés, sin tilde, y llegaron a la conclusión de que era llana; así, además, evitaban el vicio de pronunciar la _e_ como _i_. Sin embargo, si esta explicación es válida nos hace pensar que ignoraban la pronunciación etimológica, o que la ignoraron voluntariamente en pos de una adaptación más hispana (o al menos eso creerían). Supongo que la razón exacta no la sabremos con total seguridad nunca..., aunque creo que nos estamos acercando mucho.

Podemos considerar ambas formas válidas, como sentencia la ASALE, pues hay varios casos más de doble acentuación en la lengua española, también válidos; lo que a mí personalmente me revienta (y es una de las razones por las que al principio de mis tiempos no me gustaba nada la forma llana) es que se utilice esa doble acentuación prosódica y por consiguiente gráfica para ahorrarse tildar el vocablo aun cuando se pronuncia como palabra esdrújula... ¿Cómo le explicas a un español poco leído que si la emplea como esdrújula debe tildarla si ni siquiera tilda su nombre propio o las palabras más evidentes y frecuentes que lo necesiten? Claro que de eso únicamente tiene la culpa el infractor.

Espero más aportes y sería bueno que siguiera el debate, ¡aunque ya me habéis ayudado mucho con ese tema! Gracias otra vez.


----------



## duvija

swift said:


> Pues adivinen qué... Otra vez la hipótesis tiene un contraejemplo que la pone en entredicho: [avón] es la pronunciación corriente en Costa Rica, y a los costarricenses no les hace falta la tilde en la 'o' para pronunciarla como aguda... _Datsun_ es grave, pero _Nissan_ aguda, igual que _Subaru_...



Para mí, Subaru, terminada en u, me salía Subarú. Hasta que un amigo uruguayo se compró uno y dijo que se había comprado un 'Sub*á*ru' . Empecé a preguntar, y ahí la pronuncian como grave.

Es que usamos las dos maneras de leer idiomas/nombres extranjeros. 
1) tal y cómo lo diríamos si estuviera escrito en español (como sha-ques-pe-a-re/chaquespeare)
2) tal y cómo creemos que se dice en el corno de idioma del que proviene. Y cuando no sabemos, inventamos. Hace un tiempo escuché a un grupo de chicas hablando de una película vieja con Yul Brinner, y lo pronunciaban 'briniér'. Y me explicaron que así se decía en inglés... (y no es que la pronunciación 'nier' a final de palabra fuera siquiera muy común en castellano).
3) Y muchas, son un intermedio musical...
Vivo en una calle que se llama Plymouth. Todos los nativos de eeuu dicen 'plimuz'. Y todos mis uruguayos conocidos insisten en que no sé cómo pronunciarla, y dicen 'pláymut'. (ni siquiera con el acento de vermouth).


----------



## Valtiel

Pues a mí a primera vista me parecería que es [plaimáuz].

Por cierto, se escribe _tal y c*o*mo_ y *EE. UU.

*Gracias por tus explicaciones.


----------



## duvija

Valtiel said:


> Pues a mí a primera vista me parecería que es [plaimáuz].
> 
> Por cierto, se escribe _tal y c*o*mo_ y *EE. UU.
> 
> *Gracias por tus explicaciones.



Tenés razón. Ese 'como' no es exclamativo como yo pensaba.
Y lo de EEUU, perdón, pero a veces lo hago por gusto al escribirlo con minúsculas. Tonterías, nomás.


----------



## chamyto

He de reconocer que no he leído todo el hilo, pero personalmente yo hago sinéresis (creo que esa es la palabra correcta para definirlo) en lo que se refiere a video; es decir, pronuncio "deo" como si fuera un diptongo. Creo además que hoy en día mucha gente dice algo así como "vídio".


----------



## ampurdan

duvija said:


> 2) tal y cómo creemos que se dice en el corno de idioma del que proviene. Y cuando no sabemos, inventamos. Hace un tiempo escuché a un grupo de chicas hablando de una película vieja con Yul Brinner, y lo pronunciaban 'briniér'. Y me explicaron que así se decía en inglés... (y no es que la pronunciación 'nier' a final de palabra fuera siquiera muy común en castellano).



Concuerdo en que esto tiene un peso importante, de otra manera no me explico como a muchos españoles les da por llamar Ártur Mas a Artur (aguda) Mas, por ejemplo.


----------



## Aviador

ampurdan said:


> Concuerdo en que esto tiene un peso importante, de otra manera no me explico como a muchos españoles les da por llamar Ártur Mas a Artur (aguda) Mas, por ejemplo.


Ya sé que éste es un hilo antiguo y que en él se ha dicho casi todo lo que hay que decir, pero no pude evitar meter mi cuchara otra vez en él para solidarizar con ampurdan. Es cierto, ya he oído en España, de quienes no son catalanoparlantes, decir /'artur mas/.
En Chile, a pesar de nuestra afición a pronunciar las voces estranjeras lo más cercano a la forma en que se hace en la lengua original, también se oye normalmente en estos días en los noticiarios /'artur mas/. Igualmente, se ha pronunciado tradicionalmente aquí /'antoni gau'di/ o, recientemente, /'josep guar'diola/, como si fuesen Antoni y Josep nombres del inglés.


----------



## Lurrezko

Aviador said:


> Ya sé que éste es un hilo antiguo y que en él se ha dicho casi todo lo que hay que decir, pero no pude evitar meter mi cuchara otra vez en él para solidarizar con ampurdan. Es cierto, ya he oído en España, de quienes no son catalanoparlantes, decir /'artur mas/.
> En Chile, a pesar de nuestra afición a pronunciar las voces estranjeras lo más cercano a la forma en que se hace en la lengua original, también se oye normalmente en estos días en los noticiarios /'artur mas/. Igualmente, se ha pronunciado tradicionalmente aquí /'antoni gau'di/ o, recientemente, /'josep guar'diola/, como si fuesen Antoni y Josep nombres del inglés.



O el difunto político Ernest Lluch, al que llamaban /'ernest/, como si fuera de Wyoming.

Un saludo


----------



## duvija

Creo que están mezclando algunas cosas. En español también evitamos tener la última sílaba de una palabra acentuada, cuando la sigue otra palabra con acento en la primera. El acento en la primer palabra se corre a una sílaba anterior.
Ejemplo (díganlo rápido, sin forzarse, ta?):
Es normal escuchar [Fídel Cástro] en lugar de [fidél kástro]. En inglés es más común que en español, pero no nos salvamos de eso. (Les diría como se llama, pero no sé el nombre de esa regla en español, y si la pongo en inglés, me cocinan).


----------



## Empuje taquiónico

Con respecto a video, para mí es simple. La razón por la que en Hispanoamérica la pronunciamos llana (o grave) es que las palabras en español terminadas en -eo (y -ea) la mayor parte de las veces son graves y no esdrújulas. Es cierto, hay varias palabras esdrújulas que siguen el patrón de "vídeo", como "raquídeo", "orquídea", "contemporáneo", pero estas palabras son, si no me equivoco, tomadas del lenguaje culto. Es decir, se tomaron del latín tal como estaban o haciéndoles modificaciones mínimas, en una etapa en que el español ya estaba bastante desarrollado. En cambio, palabras como "fideo", "conteo", "revoloteo", "aleteo" y unas cuantas más son palabras de origen más popular. De ahí la tendencia de decir "video" como llana y no como esdrújula. A mí la que siempre me pareció extraña es la esdrújula "vídeo", precisamente por las razones que acabo de mencionar. Así que la razón de la pronunciación llana de "video" es esa: se condice mejor con el genio del español que "vídeo".

Con respecto a palabras extranjeras, en mi opinión, la razón del cambio de sílaba tónica con respecto al original ([ínternet] -> [internét]) no tiene que ver solo con las reglas de acentuación escrita, sino con la forma hablada de acentuar las palabras en español en general (que de ahí derivan más o menos las reglas de acentuación escritas). Los acentos ortográficos, en principio, vienen a marcar anomalías en la forma de pronunciar una palabra con respecto a la "querencia o estrategia fonológica" del idioma.

Lo más natural es que las palabras que terminan en vocal sean llanas y, si la palabra no es llana, se tiene que marcar con una tilde. En cuanto a las que terminan en consonante lo más natural es que sean agudas y, si no lo son, se deben marcar con tilde. La excepción son las palabras que terminan en "s" y "n". Entonces, la querencia* del español hace Internet suene "mejor" como aguda ([internét] que como grave [intérnet] o que como esdrújula [ínternet]).

*Me gustó esta palabra; gracias Berk, creo que él era quien la usó en este hilo.

Pero con la "n" pasa algo raro, porque la tendencia natural de una palabra en español terminada en "n" es que sea ¡aguda! Sí, la única excepción son las formas conjugadas de los verbos en tercera persona del plural, y esta es la única razón, me parece, por la cual se considera que las palabras terminadas en "n" funcionan como las que terminan en vocal y en "s". Las *sustantivos* que terminan en "n" son naturalmente agudos: cabezón, nación, badén, terraplén, bacán, andén, etc. Y los pocos sustantivos en "-n" que son graves o esdrújulos, como "certamen", "examen", "régimen", son tomados del lenguaje culto.

Perdón por el mensaje largo. Me fui un poco por las ramas con lo de la "n". Quería aportar mi grano de arena.

Saludos


----------



## swift

Siguiendo esa lógica tuya, Taquiónico, 'videoclub' debería ser palabra aguda con un acento secundario sobre 'de'. Por lo general, cuando la oía pronunciar siempre noté un acento secundario que recaía sobre la 'vi' y uno principal en 'club'. Lo mismo para 'videojuego': el acento secundario no recae sobre 'de' sino sobre 'vi'.


----------



## Empuje taquiónico

swift said:


> Siguiendo esa lógica tuya, Taquiónico, 'videoclub' debería ser palabra aguda. Por lo general, cuando la oía pronunciar siempre noté un acento principal que recaía sobre la 'i' y uno secundario en club. Lo mismo para 'videojuego'.



Bueno, es que yo creo que es aguda. Lo que yo noto, en cambio, es que el acento principal está en la 'u' y el secundario en la 'i'.


----------



## swift

¡Perdón! Me equivoqué en la descripción. Acabo de corregir el comentario. Borraré este mensaje enseguida.


----------



## jorgema

swift said:


> Siguiendo esa lógica tuya, Taquiónico, 'videoclub' debería ser palabra aguda con un acento secundario sobre 'de'. Por lo general, cuando la oía pronunciar siempre noté un acento secundario que recaía sobre la 'vi' y uno principal en 'club'. Lo mismo para 'videojuego': el acento secundario no recae sobre 'de' sino sobre 'vi'.




Si es de ayuda, Swift, voy a meter mi cuchara en este asunto. Yo por aquí en el Perú escucho a menudo videoclub con el acento principal en '_club'_ y uno más débil en la sílaba _'de'_. En videojuego, el principal sobre _'jue'_, pero se siente otro menor otra vez en _'de'_ (o sea, que mucha gente acá tiene en cuenta la acentuación grave de video y la traslada a los compuestos de esta palabra).


----------

